# Problem 2 Monitore und Vollbild



## guardian (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mal wieder eine Frage an die Experten. Habe mir heute einen 2. Monitor gekauft (Samsung P2450H). Sehr schönes Gerät.

Nun meine Frage: Habe diesen Monitor via HDMI an meiner GTX470 und den meinen anderen (Acer AL1917) via DVI an der Karte angeschlossen. Hauptmonitor ist der Samsung.

Wenn ich auf diesem ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus laufen lasse, wird der Acer schwarz. Würde diesen aber gern weiter nutzen, z.B. zum Surfen im Web oder anderes. Ist das irgendwie möglich? Wäre super, wenn Ihr Rate wisst.

Besten Dank,

guardian


----------



## FetteNase (25. Oktober 2010)

Probier mal die Einstellung "dual-view". Ich denke mal das klappt, probiert habe ich es jedoch nicht, da keinen zweiten Monitor.


----------



## guardian (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, die Einstellung gibts bei mir nich. Wo soll die denn sein?


----------



## QZA (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe 2 monis und bei mir was eig nur plug&play 
nach anschließen eben den hauptmonitor zugewiesen und es funzte 
wennn ich zocke is das game aufm ersten moni und aufm 2ten moni sind eig immer die sidebars mit den temp und auslastung zu sehn und wenn ich ma ganz krass drauf bin gucke ich bei zockn nebenbei auchn film eig kein problem...
zur info habe ne nVidia... somit nVidia Systemsteuerung!
weiß jetzt net was du has aber bei ATI isses net einfach plug&play da muss noch i-wo n haken gemacht werde aber kA wo jetzt


----------



## FetteNase (26. Oktober 2010)

@QZQ: eine GTX470 ist ja auch Nvidia ;0) 

@guardian: vielleicht hilft das ---> Google-Ergebnis für http://www.chip.de/ii/79892784_4aa7978088.jpg


----------

